# Bookcliffs 2011



## basinbowhunter (Jan 19, 2009)

2011 was a good year for me in the BCliffs. Many people had said to expect a 140- 150 inch buck. I was told countless times that there were no many big bucks in the Bcliffs. My experience was quite different than what I was told. I was on a 160+ buck every day I hunted and was trying to kill a 180+ typical that eluded me day after day. I hunted hard, all day, everyday I was there. There was a lot more water than what is typically in the Bcliffs this year, most road hunters were complaining of not seeing many deer. I focused on the ridges away from the roads and had no trouble finding the deer. Getting in shooting distance was another thing though. I killed this buck on the 24th after 4 days of hunting. I bumped him out of his bed 3 times before getting him at 25 yards. He is a 5X5 with eyeguards. I rough scored him at 173.


----------



## basinbowhunter (Jan 19, 2009)

a few more pics.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

beautiful buck!! man i cant wait until i draw the books!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Far from typical and one very fantastic buck! Congrats!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That buck is awesome! Nice job. I love the extra points and the shape of his rack. 

Good job, sounds like you earned him. 8)


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

amazing deer


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice one! I want to archery hunt the books once in my life.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations! That'll make a nice wallhanger!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a dandy! Congrats.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats on a great buck!!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool Buckie, way to stay focused and get the job done.


----------



## basinbowhunter (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks for all the positive compliments. I was hesitant to share my experience for the onslaught of negative comments I was expecting. I also wanted to share that almost everone I met while hunting was friendy and willing to help a fellow hunter out. I think this is important because there is so much contention in the hunting world that it can drive a wedge between the differnt types of hunters. (archers versus rifle hunters versus muzzlloaders) I think we need to remember that _*we are all hunters*_, regardless of the weapons we choose to persue our game with and as such we should stick together instead of nit picking each other. It seems as though this is what the anti-hunting groups desire-division among our own. Matter of fact, a fellow hunter turned me onto the buck I ended up killing. Now, I will forever be thankful to him!

OK, off the spoap box! Here is the biggest buck I saw in the bcliffs this year and the typical that eluded me every day. I know the pic is blurry and fuzzy. However, you can get a feel for the size of this buck.He has tremendous fronts and deep forks. I guessed him inthe 180+ range and about 28 wide.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm glad you weren't shy about posting that beauty!

Good job basinbowhunter....and congrats!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

What a great buck, hard work pays off!!


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice buck. come on muzzy season


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats, that is a sweet buck!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job Shane! AF called me on Friday and told me that you scored. Congratulations! I only hope I can be as fortunate.


----------



## PolarXJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

Cool Buck! Congrats!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

cool buck, congrats


----------



## trophyonly (Jun 12, 2011)

That's a good one! Congratulations.


----------



## h20fowl (Dec 31, 2009)

biggest buck ive seen taken this year congrats


----------

